
What job title should I be aiming for? - softwarefounder
I&#x27;ve been consulting as an independent consultant (full-stack dev&#x2F;software architect&#x2F;lead technical point) with a national company for several months. They _really_ want to hire me.<p>In order to set aside my independent consulting practice, they&#x27;re willing to offer a nice salary and title. Since the IS&#x2F;IT department is so small at the moment, there&#x27;s room to really choose my title.<p>My role will involve high-level architecture, and detailed implementation. It will also involve working with c-suite execs and product strategists to transpose the product vision into code, and guiding the companies technological decisions.<p>I&#x27;ve entertained the titles CTO, Chief Architect, CEA (Chief Enterprise Architect), etc. I want to  choose a title that fits my responsibilities, as well as a title that is level with the high salary I&#x27;m aiming for. In this area of the country, &quot;Senior Dev&quot; or &quot;Software Architect&quot; aren&#x27;t &quot;high&quot; enough to match a high salary, nor do they truly match some of the roles that I encompass.<p>What are your thoughts on the title that I should aim for? What &quot;lofty&quot; role still involves direct implementation of code? In this regard, the IS&#x2F;IT department is kind of like a startup.
======
liquidcool
Whatever you want your next job title to be.

------
PaulHoule
"Big Boss"

